# SPS-Analyzer



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

Hallo kennt jemand das Programm SPS-Analyzer oder hat jemand schon mal damit gearbeitet??


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

Hi

ja kenne das Programm SPS-Analyzer.
Ist sehr gut zur Aufzeichnung sehr schneller Signale.
Was willst Du wissen??

mfg

Christian Werner

EWS Elektrotechnik GmbH


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2003)

*Zyklusgenau?*

Hallo,

arbeitet die Software tatsächlich zyklusgenau d. h. ich kann wirklich in jedem Zyklus einen Datensatz abspeichern?

Wird so in der Werbung von Autem behauptet.

Z. Gast


----------



## Josef Scholz (27 Oktober 2003)

Hallo, da will ich mich mal einklinken.

Ich habe sehr viel mit dem Anapro 2 von Autem gearbeitet, eingesetzt habe ich es zur Fehlersuche, auch langzeitlich oft mit entsprechendem Trigger, der die Aufzeichnung nur wärend eines zuvor von mir angegebenen Signalverlaufes (Fehlerbild) aufzeichnet.
Ja, dieses Programm zeichnet zyklusgenau auf, vorrausgesetzt, das aufzuzeichnende Signal steht lang genug an.
(Flankenmerker, nur einen Zyklus lang, werden eher zufällig angezeigt).

Ich mißbrauche heute noch Anapro2 als Schreiber an elektronischen Steuerungen zum erfassen digitaler oder analoger Signale, indem ich mir einen PC und eine 95U an die Schaltung anschließe.
So habe ich einen Schreiber, der 160 Bit oder 20 Wortsignale lesen, auch spätere Bearbeitung wie Analyse, Flankensuche, Zeitbasis verändern, drucke usw.  kann.
Kurz:
Dieses Programm ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug,  das ich gerne einsetze.


----------



## volker (28 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Zyklusgenau?*



			
				Z. Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> arbeitet die Software tatsächlich zyklusgenau d. h. ich kann wirklich in jedem Zyklus einen Datensatz abspeichern?
> 
> ...



ja kann er. dazu werden dann in der steuerung ein paar fc's plaziert.
im normalmodus ist er nicht zyklusgenau.
wir haben hier die version 4.
wirklich gutes programm zur fehlersuche. lästig ist nur, das man zum starten immer die diskette braucht.


----------



## Josef Scholz (28 Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ja, das mit der Key-Diskette ist wirklich lästig, habe dieses Problem aber mit Hilfe eines zweiten Diskettenlaufwerkes gelöst, daß ich im PC als LW B: eingebaut habe.
Zuvor hatte ich mir eine Sicherheitskopie dieser Diskette (sie ist im Format "Atari St" geschrieben, unter FAT/DOS nicht lesbar) zu diesem Zweck erstellt .
Jetzt brauche ich das Programm nur noch einmalig mit *LW:\Pfad\ana B:* aufzurufen. Jetzt reicht der normale Startaufruf, da sich das Programm den Ort der Keydisk gemerkt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

Josef Scholz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> (sie ist im Format "Atari St" geschrieben, unter FAT/DOS nicht lesbar) zu diesem Zweck erstellt .



es gibt ein kopierprogramm welches die disk auch unter dos kopiert.


----------



## Josef Scholz (28 Oktober 2003)

Hi Gast

Nicht Dos Disketten unter Dos kopieren?

Ja, es gibt ein  Kopierprogramm unter Dos, funktioniert auch unter Win98
CIS-Copy, zu finden unter der Adresse:
http://www.ramm-bremen.com/oldos.htm


----------



## volker (29 Oktober 2003)

hab da auch so ein proggi.
heisst fda-copy. läuft aber nur unter 98 wenn man nur die eingabeaufforderung bootet.

ich hab das mal in den sps-uploadbereich gelegt.


----------

